# Windows 7 ipad?



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

Is there anything like the ipad that will run Windows 7? Or maybe a way to put Windows 7 on the ipad? I'd love to have a just a little screen to carry around, without a physical keyboard. It's got to have built in wi-fi though (802.11n).


----------



## Fluthy (Feb 9, 2008)

This is close.... http://www.archos.com/products/nb/archos_9/index.html?country=us&lang=en

It seems that most of the Dell's/HP are going with Android or WebOS or something internal rather than Windows 7 to run their future slate computers.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

HP announced something a while back call the "Slate"... but I heard rumors that it was canceled. Not sure though. It looked pretty sweet.


----------



## MyDogHasFleas (Jan 4, 2007)

kevinturcotte said:


> Is there anything like the ipad that will run Windows 7? Or maybe a way to put Windows 7 on the ipad? I'd love to have a just a little screen to carry around, without a physical keyboard. It's got to have built in wi-fi though (802.11n).


A netbook. It's an iPad that runs Windows 7 and has a built-in physical keyboard.

The above was somewhat sarcastic... but it's the solution I've hit on.

If you really want a touchscreen Windows 7 box, Lenovo has the S10-3t for a very reasonable price.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Rest assured that there will be plenty of products like this released in the next couple of months.

The truth is that there have been dedicated "tablet" versions of Windows since XP, but the device format has just never caught on. Some of that is due to inadequate marketing, some to software, and some to hardware/battery life issues. The latter has recently gotten to the point where processors are fast enough for full-motion video at a decent resolution while batteries are good enough to run such a device for a few hours.

The real drawback has always been the lack of tablet-specific apps. That's really where Apple will succeed; the Apps Store gives developers a focused location for App sales and free advertising of their existence. Where Windows could win is the fact that there isn't likely going to be the policing of apps that Apple typically does, so anyone will be able to write and share a Windows tablet app.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

kevinturcotte said:


> Is there anything like the ipad that will run Windows 7? Or maybe a way to put Windows 7 on the ipad? I'd love to have a just a little screen to carry around, without a physical keyboard. It's got to have built in wi-fi though (802.11n).


AirRocker is rolling on the floor in hysterics.... :lol::lol:


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

LarryFlowers said:


> AirRocker is rolling on the floor in hysterics.... :lol::lol:


I was going to make a comment along the lines of "not if you want it to work"... but I refrained and offered a helpful comment.  :lol:


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

kevinturcotte said:


> Is there anything like the ipad that will run Windows 7? Or maybe a way to put Windows 7 on the ipad? I'd love to have a just a little screen to carry around, without a physical keyboard. It's got to have built in wi-fi though (802.11n).


Why?

I love our iPad, but it is what it is because it does what it does well. As I noted in my blog entry on it:


> I first began working on computers in 1970....
> 
> But we've never owned an Apple product....
> 
> ...


Since the mid-1980's we've used nothing but Microsoft OS based computers. But I can't imagine fighting Windows 7 on something like my iPad. Heck, Windows 7 on the desktop I'm using right now already has developed problems as it gets updated and I have loaded software. I'm back into editing the registry.

Already people have identified business uses the iPad does well. But for the typical Microsoft Office user, IMHO you really need to add a keyboard, and then you might as well use a Windows 7 notebook or netbook.

Just my opinion.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Wait for the Google tablets if you do not want to go iPad. 

If you want Windows on a touch device you are best to go with a good tablet PC, but are going to pay for it. Good tablet PCs are awesome, much different than an iPad though. 

I understand your frustration, I want a good tablet that runs windows or something close as well and is not insanely priced. The netbook tablets don't cut it. The iPad is too limited for doing work stuff for me...I need my full excel/word and ability to run regular programs if I want to use it as a daily use device for more than just web surfing.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

As stated before, there will be plenty of iPad alternatives. Some will do well, some won't. Just keep an eye on Engadget and Gizmodo.

It's no secret that I have an iPad. My wife has one as well. We both use them extensively. They function great and NEVER crash. 

Quite frankly I think a Windows 7 based tablet will have issues right from the start especially when apps start hitting the streets. There will be no one central source for quality assurance. 

As much as people hate Apple, hate Steve Jobs and hate the culture of Apple, its hard to argue that a OS with strict oversite has advantages.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

phrelin said:


> But I can't imagine fighting Windows 7 on something like my iPad. Heck, Windows 7 on the desktop I'm using right now already has developed problems as it gets updated and I have loaded software. I'm back into editing the registry.
> 
> Already people have identified business uses the iPad does well. But for the typical Microsoft Office user, IMHO you really need to add a keyboard, and then you might as well use a Windows 7 notebook or netbook.


You are having to edit the registry on Windows 7 to use it? Sorry, but there is a problem between chair and keyboard OR crappy 3rd party software in that case. :lol:

Windows 7 is just fine, and if you have used it with the tablet optimizations turned on it is actually better at that then people give it credit for. I agree that a real keyboard is necessary for most real office type work, but I would still love the ability to run full office on a touch device so I can interact with things I have already made and do small, but full featured, edits.

The iPad has its place ( I would love one as a web surfing tablet ), and it is stupid to compare it to a full OS device IMO. I am just saying in addition to the iPad I wish there was a good, cheaper, full featured OS slate style tablet. Would be perfect for my daily out and about use. Have not seen one coming yet though, I was hopeful for the HP Slate but it looks like they made it a cheap shelled netbook and thus canceled it after people started seeing it as such.



Chris Blount said:


> As much as people hate Apple, hate Steve Jobs and hate the culture of Apple, its hard to argue that a OS with strict oversite has advantages.


Pros AND Cons, like anything. It has its place.


----------



## Rob77 (Sep 24, 2007)

Greg Alsobrook said:


> I was going to make a comment along the lines of "not if you want it to work"... but I refrained and offered a helpful comment.  :lol:


You Apple Fanboys are all alike...and of course bow to Steve in the west each morning 

For the other 85 percent (including amost all the medical and business users.....both Asus and Exopc will have windows units out shortly and more will be on the way in the 4th quarter.

I can assure you they will do everything AND MUCH MORE then the Apple does, and understand there are some people that are testing them now


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Grentz said:


> You are having to edit the registry on Windows 7 to use it? Sorry, but there is a problem between chair and keyboard OR crappy 3rd party software in that case. :lol:


Many Windows 7 "tweaks" can be done through the Registry. But it's always 3rd party software that drives me around the bend and some of it isn't by "fly-by-night software company." It's exactly this problem that makes me sympathetic to the rigid Apple rules about Apps on my iPad.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

phrelin said:


> Many Windows 7 "tweaks" can be done through the Registry. But it's always 3rd party software that drives me around the bend and some of it isn't by "fly-by-night software company." It's exactly this problem that makes me sympathetic to the rigid Apple rules about Apps on my iPad.


I agree that 3rd party software is a huge issue on windows. It is like how we for some reason cannot get any decent consumer grade video apps? Or how apps people are making for windows look like they are from the 90s, yet when they go on OSX they spend the time to make decent looking icons and fonts :nono2:

Not exactly Microsoft or Apple's doing, just up to 3rd parties and what they are making.


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

Rob77 said:


> I can assure you they will do everything AND MUCH MORE then the Apple does, and understand there are some people that are testing them now


I am sure they will do plenty, but battery life is not something they will equal (though with the Atom processors, this is getting better). They will also not be quite as thin and light. I have been looking for a tablet for years hoping I could find something to make me happy (I've even bought a couple) and I hope that someone comes out with a Windows tablet that is good, but so far, nothing has been just what I want, including the iPad, but it is the closest so far.


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

I have an HP Touchsmart running Windows 7 flawlessly. I love it, it is the best computer I've ever used. The touch interface is excellent. With that said, it's a 25" screen and weighs just shy of 50 lbs, so not exactly the portable tablet you're looking for.

As for that, HP is developing a tablet based on WebOS. I know it hasn't gotten the props it deserves, but my family has been using Palm Pre's and we love them. Again, flawless user interface, and great intuitive design. No bugs, crashes, etc. (The only problem I ever encounter with the Pre is when I try to run a graphically intensive game like Tom Clancy's HAWX, NFL 2010, or The Settlers just after I have closed several open cards. I get the "too many cards" error, when I have no cards open. I try again in a minute, and no problems. I understand that the Pre Plus fixes this with double the RAM, but we only have the Pre on Sprint at the moment.)

Forget the evil iEmpire, wait for a tablet from HP. Of course, you won't have the trendy apple on the back to show your friends, but you'll be happier with the product.


----------



## CoriBright (May 30, 2002)

Fujitsu used to do 'slate' Tablets running XP, Vista and Win7. Not sure if they're still doing them. Toshiba also do them, the screen revolves and sits flat on top of the keyboard when you don't need the keyboard, but can turn back to make it look like a regular notebook. Motion Computers also made 'slates'.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

CoriBright said:


> Fujitsu used to do 'slate' Tablets running XP, Vista and Win7. Not sure if they're still doing them. Toshiba also do them, the screen revolves and sits flat on top of the keyboard when you don't need the keyboard, but can turn back to make it look like a regular notebook. Motion Computers also made 'slates'.


they are, just ordered 300 of them, T4410 Lifebooks


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

wingrider01 said:


> they are, just ordered 300 of them, T4410 Lifebooks


To me that is a notebook computer. Probably a good one, but not an iPad competitor. Newegg has them for $1,500 configured as "Fujitsu LifeBook T4410 Tablet PC Intel Core 2 Duo P8700(2.53GHz) 12.1" Wide XGA 2GB Memory DDR3 1066 160GB HDD 5400rpm DVD Super Multi Intel GMA X4500," weighing 4.4 lbs. A common brick weighs about 4.5 pounds.

I just can't see me using it to read a book in the bathroom. At 1.5 pounds, my iPad is at the limit IMHO.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

I'm dying to buy my wife a tablet and just waiting to see what the first Droid tablet may offer compared to the iPad. I'm guessing we'll see one or two of them prior to the start of the next school year. We have one 8-month old granddaughter, and my daughter is expecting in June, so a device with a built-in webcam would be a big plus.

Also, a question for you guys who have lived with the iPad for a couple of months now. Has a lack of Flash support caused any problems for you? I'm generally an Apple fan, but this "anti-Flash" stance Jobs is taking really ticks me off.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Steve said:


> I'm dying to buy my wife a tablet and just waiting to see what the first Droid tablet may offer compared to the iPad. I'm guessing we'll see one or two of them prior to the start of the next school year. We have one 8-month old granddaughter, and my daughter is expecting in June, so a device with a built-in webcam would be a big plus.
> 
> Also, a question for you guys who have lived with the iPad for a couple of months now. Has a lack of Flash support caused any problems for you? I'm generally an Apple fan, but this "anti-Flash" stance Jobs is taking really ticks me off.


Sure, the lack of Flash support even leaves empty spots on some of my own web site pages.

Browsing the web is just a handy supplemental capability to have. I can take a quick look at the news, things like that. But IMHO it doesn't replace being at my computer even to post here and Flash has nothing to do with that.

This is our first Apple product and it does what it does well.

If you remove the phone and camera from an iPhone or other app-based phone, enlarge the screen to be conveniently usable as an ebook reader and video media player, add a screen-based keyboard large enough for a fat-fingered touch typist like me, you have the iPad.

It is not, and won't replace, a general purpose computer. We still have desktops and notebooks and aren't going to be throwing them out because we have iPads.

It is not, and won't replace, a multipurpose phone in the iPhone class. You can't conveniently use it to text or tweet your 10,000 closest friends. It would be too big to comfortably function as a snapshot/quick video camera. But we haven't embraced that world. We stick to email, which the iPad can do well. We have two notebooks with built in webcams and we have good quality cameras, so we can record family events.

You need to find a primary use in your life for one of these things before buying one. In our case, it replaces our original model Sony Reader. We chose it because it has a larger screen. And even though we are avid Amazon customers, it is a better device than the large screen Kindle DX which costs about the same and Amazon wisely has a Kindle app for it which we use. It does have one other big thing for us, the Sling media app (it's still in iPhone version but iPad version will be available "soon") which permits us to watch TV on it. The screen is large enough for that.

Lastly, I've been screwing with Microsoft operating systems for 25 years. While I will continue to do so until I'm dead, I really have no illusion about me seeing in my lifetime a convenient "appliance" based on a Microsoft operating system. Droid, on the other hand, will be competitive. Just my opinion.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

phrelin said:


> [...] Droid, on the other hand, will be competitive. Just my opinion.


I think you're right. My daughter's Droid "Incredible" is a very nice gadget. If HTC can simply blow that up to the size of an iPad at a competitive price, I think it would give Apple a real run for the money. I understand Amazon is working on a full-featured Kindle app for Android as well.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

kevinturcotte said:


> Is there anything like the ipad that will run Windows 7? Or maybe a way to put Windows 7 on the ipad? I'd love to have a just a little screen to carry around, without a physical keyboard. It's got to have built in wi-fi though (802.11n).


There will be.

Steven Ballmer announced and showed a WIN7 tablet unit at CES back in January. Had it in my hands to play with for about 10 minutes there.

It's coming.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Microsoft has shown a "tablet" version of Windows every release since Windows 98 (or maybe even earlier). Win7 is no more suited to tablet computing than 98 was, IMHO.

OTOH, if he really wants to, Kevin can run Windows on an iPad.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Steve said:


> OTOH, if he really wants to, Kevin can run Windows on an iPad.


Cool, but the Win95 OS built-in applications certainly aren't very usable and, as they note, it's very slow. But I have a couple of Win95 third party programs I'd love to use if they could figure out how to install them.:sure:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Steve said:


> Microsoft has shown a "tablet" version of Windows every release since Windows 98 (or maybe even earlier). Win7 is no more suited to tablet computing than 98 was, IMHO.
> 
> OTOH, if he really wants to, Kevin can run Windows on an iPad.


This one is actually planned for production - 2 manufacturers signed on for it actually - they'll look similar, but have some different features.

Running WIN7 on an iPad is almost sacrilegious.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> This one is actually planned for production - 2 manufacturers signed on for it actually - they'll look similar, but have some different features [...]


Several Windows tablets have been commercially available from various manufacturers. Over the years, my IT folks evaluated tablets from IBM, NEC, Fujitsu and Compaq. Problem wasn't the hardware, it was the software.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Steve said:


> Several Windows tablets have been commercially available from various manufacturers. Over the years, my IT folks evaluated tablets from IBM, NEC, Fujitsu and Compaq. Problem wasn't the hardware, it was the software.


Not with WIN7, and not as small and light as these - this was the "next generation units" that Steve Ballmer himself showed at the featured speaker session and touted at the CES.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Not with WIN7, and not as small and light as these - this was the "next generation units" that Steve Ballmer himself showed at the featured speaker session and touted at the CES.


Like I said, problem was the s/w. None of my testers complained about the hardware. Win7 doesn't bring anything new to the table as far as tablet computing goes, IMHO, and if Windows on a tablet didn't work before, it probably won't work now:

_"Overall, the three slate devices presented by Ballmer are basically just regular Windows 7 PCs, but in a smaller form factor and lacking a keyboard. Despite an attractive design, there is nothing particularly special about them." [*more*]_

I think *Courier* is what folks would like to see from Microsoft, me included.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Steve said:


> Like I said, problem was the s/w. None of my testers complained about the hardware. *WIN7 doesn't bring anything new to the table as far as tablet computing goes, IMHO, and if Windows on a tablet didn't work before, it probably won't work now:*
> _"Overall, the three slate devices presented by Ballmer are basically just regular Windows 7 PCs, but in a smaller form factor and lacking a keyboard. Despite an attractive design, there is nothing particularly special about them." [*more*]_
> .
> *Uh....WIN7 is leaner, faster, more media-oriented, and yes....its running on the tablet PC in my photos..*
> ...


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Attached is a PDF article from MSNBC that points to 13 glaring shortcomings with the iPad. It says it all.
> 
> At least the WIN7 tablet PC can run common applications, multitask, and the screen is better (less glare) than the iPad.


That article is very bias (and actually fairly old). Some of it is true but much if it is slanted.

What do you mean by "common applications". The iPad can create Word, Excel and Powerpoint documents.

The multitasking issue is only temporary. A future software update will allow the iPad to multitask. Of course, jailbreaking the iPad will allow multitasking but that's another story.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Chris Blount said:


> That article is very bias (and actually fairly old). Some of it is true but much if it is slanted.


Come on Chris...of course it may be biased, but the points are true. In comparison, almost any Apple piece ever written is 90% hype.


> What do you mean by "common applications". The iPad can create Word, Excel and Powerpoint documents.


But not as fast, and not concurrently, which is a common practice of many business users. My Blackberry can do those too...but I challenge anyone to use it to do any real "daily work".


> *The multitasking issue is only temporary*


All computer use is "temporary". But if you can't do things that are routinely done, then it fails to meet the needs of many users.

The most poignant point of the article is that iPad is a solution to a problem that doesn't exist - its an oversized iPod touch...little more. A nice toy for some, a nice graphic presentation device, but the question remains unanswered - what is its purpose in life? The answer: Very few know.


----------



## reweiss (Jan 27, 2007)

Here's an article for the HP Slate 500 which runs Windows 7:
http://www.digitaltrends.com/mobile/devices/hp-slate-to-arrive-in-june-for-540/


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Come on Chris...of course it may be biased, but the points are true. In comparison, almost any Apple piece ever written is 90% hype.
> 
> But not as fast, and not concurrently, which is a common practice of many business users. My Blackberry can do those too...but I challenge anyone to use it to do any real "daily work".
> 
> ...


It's obvious you don't own one.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

The only thing that is left really confusing to me is the 4:3 screen and the price.

Mostly the screen though, kinda confusing why they went that route. Price is just Apple being Apple.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> The most poignant point of the article is that iPad is a solution to a problem that doesn't exist - its an oversized iPod touch...little more. A nice toy for some, a nice graphic presentation device, but the question remains unanswered - what is its purpose in life? The answer: Very few know.


Gee, I thought I made that perfectly clear when I wrote:


phrelin said:


> You need to find a primary use in your life for one of these things before buying one. In our case, it replaces our original model Sony Reader. We chose it because it has a larger screen. And even though we are avid Amazon customers, it is a better device than the large screen Kindle DX which costs about the same and Amazon wisely has a Kindle app for it which we use. It does have one other big thing for us, the Sling media app (it's still in iPhone version but iPad version will be available "soon") which permits us to watch TV on it. The screen is large enough for that.


As I also noted in the same post, IMHO it doesn't replace a computer, it isn't a phone, it isn't a camera. If you can't think of a possible use for it before you buy, don't buy it. But people like my wife and I have a use for it.

I haven't quite figured out why so many are so critical even while so many iPads are being purchased. If it's not for you, fine. You don't have to buy it.



Grentz said:


> The only thing that is left really confusing to me is the 4:3 screen and the price.
> 
> Mostly the screen though, kinda confusing why they went that route. Price is just Apple being Apple.


Nothing confusing about it:








The 4:3 screen for whatever reason seems to be a perfect size for displaying an ebook page. The Kindle DX has 4GB internal RAM which is adequate for it's very limited use. In summary, our iPads do everything a Kindle DX can do and a whole lot more. The Kindle DX set a base price and the iPad is worth more IMHO.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Chris Blount said:


> It's obvious you don't own one.


You know, I've had several friends use the exact words: "Why did you buy that?! It's an oversized iPod!". But as soon as they play with it, they're sold. And to be honest, I thought the same thing a little bit after it was first announced... but wouldn't give it up for the world now.

The iPad is very misundertsood. IMO, it's not a laptop/MacBook replacement. But what it does do, it does _really_ well. We (my wife and I) have plenty of uses for it... and the $499 price point is more than fair for the value we've found in it.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Chris Blount said:


> It's obvious you don't own one.


Used one, yes...own one....never.

One of my work colleagues had one for 10 days and returned it - he's our #2 IT guy and regularly an early adopter of new stuff. He called the iPad "virtually unusable for anything that is of value". He then let me use his for several hours.

I would agree with Greg's observation that what it does, it does well.

No doubt some folks will be enamored by this new unit. Its sleek, sexy, and graphically does stuff that Apple is known for.

But its also surprisingly lacking in computing power for anyone who wants to use it as a true tablet computer. Once you get past the trademark artsy-fartsy graphical stuff, the question is what can it do, and how can it do it.

The answer to part one: nothing new or bold. The answer to part two: so-so.

I equate it to the Kindle in many ways....its new, its different, and perhaps 5 - 10% of the computer-using world will adopt is for various conveniences or certain niche capabilities.

Nothing wrong with that...but also not as revolutionary as all the marketing hype. If someone is tickled by these units - go for it.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Grentz said:


> The only thing that is left really confusing to me is the 4:3 screen and the price.
> 
> Mostly the screen though, kinda confusing why they went that route. Price is just Apple being Apple.


I can't remember where I read it but tests were done and holding a device with a 16:9 screen is awkward compared to 4:3.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

phrelin said:


> To me that is a notebook computer. Probably a good one, but not an iPad competitor. Newegg has them for $1,500 configured as "Fujitsu LifeBook T4410 Tablet PC Intel Core 2 Duo P8700(2.53GHz) 12.1" Wide XGA 2GB Memory DDR3 1066 160GB HDD 5400rpm DVD Super Multi Intel GMA X4500," weighing 4.4 lbs. A common brick weighs about 4.5 pounds.
> 
> I just can't see me using it to read a book in the bathroom. At 1.5 pounds, my iPad is at the limit IMHO.


prefer paper for books

The ipads, slates, etc would not fit within the definition of the project the tablets where purchased for. Still full touchscreen and folds down to a tablet configuration


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> But its also surprisingly lacking in computing power for anyone who wants to use it as a true tablet computer.


That is one of the misunderstandings about the iPad. Its not meant to be a tablet computer.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Oh and one other thing. The "Its just a big iPod Touch" argument is really kind of silly. 

After all, a swimming pool is just a big bathtub but people still buy them.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

wingrider01 said:


> they are, just ordered 300 of them, T4410 Lifebooks


 Large family?


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

Greg Alsobrook said:


> You know, I've had several friends use the exact words: "Why did you buy that?! It's an oversized iPod!". But as soon as they play with it, they're sold. And to be honest, I thought the same thing a little bit after it was first announced... but wouldn't give it up for the world now.
> 
> The iPad is very misundertsood. IMO, it's not a laptop/MacBook replacement. But what it does do, it does _really_ well. We (my wife and I) have plenty of uses for it... and the $499 price point is more than fair for the value we've found in it.


I have (well, up until 3 weeks ago HAD) and iPhone and I liked it. It became boring after 2 years, but I liked it. My sister is one of those "Apple people" and has an iPad and everything else "i" that exists probably including a pair of Steve Jobs stained underwear hanging on her wall. I had it (the iPad) for almost a day. I can honestly say it is the first "gee whiz" type of electronic toy (and I've been VERY into cool toys since the first "real" computer - the TRS-80 of course, became available) that after playing with it for a full day I don't have even the slightest desire to own.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

Check this out (mainly for the price and what it shows is certainly on the way).

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.39448#open full view

The iPad will certainly start a new "revolution" of devices that over the next year will blow it away. We can thank Mr Jobs for that.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

TBlazer07 said:


> Check this out (mainly for the price and what it shows is certainly on the way).
> 
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.39448#open full view
> 
> The iPad will certainly start a new "revolution" of devices that over the next year will blow it away. We can thank Mr Jobs for that.


Nice find! That's why I'm holding off on an iPad, figuring we'll see at least a couple of Droid tablets before the school year starts.

I'd like one for the Mrs. with a browser that supports Flash, a webcam, non-crippled Kindle or Nook s/w, wi-fi, a video player and the ability to be a digital picture frame when not being used.

In my mind, should cost $399/$499 with 32gb/64gb or memory.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

TBlazer07 said:


> Check this out (mainly for the price and what it shows is certainly on the way).
> 
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.39448#open full view
> 
> The iPad will certainly start a new "revolution" of devices that over the next year will blow it away. We can thank Mr Jobs for that.


I agree. The chess pieces are on the board. The touch device wars over the next few years are going to be interesting (and fun).

I personally try never to say "never". As much as I'm enjoying the iPad, if a Windows 7 tablet suites my needs better, I will jump. I just hope the battery life issues are addressed on the upcoming tablets. If they only last for a few hours under heavy usage, they are pretty much useless no matter how many bells and whistles they have.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

well at those screen sizes if I got like 4 of them I might be set


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

TBlazer07 said:


> Check this out (mainly for the price and what it shows is certainly on the way).
> 
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.39448#open full view
> 
> The iPad will certainly start a new "revolution" of devices that over the next year will blow it away. We can thank Mr Jobs for that.


Hmmm. We all here know Steve Jobs on a first name basis. On the other hand...

DealExtreme
Room 225-226, Block B, Focal lndustrial Centre
21 Man Lok street
Hung Hom, Kowloon
Hong Kong

They may be perfectly legit. But I think I'd wait a week or two before buying that device.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

phrelin said:


> Hmmm. We all here know Steve Jobs on a first name basis. On the other hand...
> 
> DealExtreme
> Room 225-226, Block B, Focal lndustrial Centre
> ...


Ya. My money would be on Motorola, HTC and Dell for the first Droid tablets. Maybe Asus too.

I wouldn't count out Sony either, but they'll probably be expensive.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

FWIW, based on today's trading on Wall Street, Apple just surpassed Microsoft as the world's most valuable technology company. Discussion here.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

phrelin said:


> Hmmm. We all here know Steve Jobs on a first name basis. On the other hand...
> 
> DealExtreme
> Room 225-226, Block B, Focal lndustrial Centre
> ...


I've been buying "stuff" from Deal Extreme for years. Mainly R/C micro-helicopter stuff and other odd Chinese gimmicky toys and novelties. They are legit and so is that device. There will be a major "hacking" community for it as well. I'm sure it's "bottom of the line" but it points directly to what will be coming down the road in the next 6-8 months.

Besides, where the heck do you think all the Apple stuff comes from? When I ordered my $45 universal dock for my original 3G it was shipped DIRECT from Taiwan. I certainly wouldn't use the "it's from China" as a reason to dispute it exists or knock the company. You Apple folks need to lower your noses a few inches or it might get shat on by a big bird. 

I loved the iPhone, just got very bored with it because it has just stagnated. It's like being married to the same woman for 42 years. Oooops, hope my wife isn't standing over my shoulder. Happy anniversary honey! <slap>


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

phrelin said:


> Hmmm. We all here know Steve Jobs on a first name basis. On the other hand...
> 
> DealExtreme
> Room 225-226, Block B, Focal lndustrial Centre
> ...


Here it is from the actual manufacturer (7" version):








Quantity 400 is $80 each.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

reweiss said:


> Here's an article for the HP Slate 500 which runs Windows 7:
> http://www.digitaltrends.com/mobile/devices/hp-slate-to-arrive-in-june-for-540/


As Greg said, it seems the Slate with Windows 7 is gone. 

It appears it will have Palms WebOS instead.

http://www.pcworld.com/article/197132/why_the_fate_of_windows_7_slate_tablet_is_sealed.html
http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2010/05/official-hp-slate-will-run-webos/

Next up MSI?

Mike


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Chris Blount said:


> That is one of the misunderstandings about the iPad. Its not meant to be a tablet computer.


But then again...its one heck of a neat paperweight. 

OK :lol: - agree....but that's also one of its shortcomings, finding a purpose in life.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> ...but that's also one of its shortcomings, finding a purpose in life.


It really can't find a purpose in life. But I've found a number purposes for mine.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

I used the iPad for a time, setting it up for my Aunt and Uncle. 

Had to load iTunes on my PC just to get it started. What the heck is that?
No java--couldn't get to DBStalk's chat room. What the heck is that?
No flash... Ok, I think I can live without that one. 
Firefox?
Didn't particularly care for the browser, but I admit I didn't really get enough time with it.

I suspect I'm more of a real keyboard person than a virtual keyboardist. (Again, not a "fault" of the iPad, just a difference in likes.)

I think my biggest problem with the iPad is price for what it gives. But I've had that problem with Apple since 1980... 

And I don't blame people for liking the products. For many people, Apple products are excellent.

Thankfully, the One Laptop Per Child group is making headway with One Tablet Per Child at the $100 price point they wanted. Therein might lie some good competition. 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Tom Robertson said:


> I used the iPad for a time, setting it up for my Aunt and Uncle.
> 
> Had to load iTunes on my PC just to get it started. What the heck is that?
> No java--couldn't get to DBStalk's chat room. What the heck is that?
> ...


I hope your Aunt and Uncle had a use in mind for it. I keep telling family and friends if you don't know why you're buying one, don't buy it - it won't replace a computer. My wife and I both have one, but for a primary purpose as I noted previously (in part):


phrelin said:


> This is our first Apple product and it does what it does well.
> 
> You need to find a primary use in your life for one of these things before buying one. In our case, it replaces our original model Sony Reader. We chose it because it has a larger screen. And even though we are avid Amazon customers, it is a better device than the large screen Kindle DX which costs about the same and Amazon wisely has a Kindle app for it which we use.


And everyone mentions the price for some reason. What's up with that??? As I also posted before:


phrelin said:


> The Kindle DX has 4GB internal RAM which is adequate for it's very limited use. In summary, our iPads do everything a Kindle DX can do and a whole lot more. The Kindle DX set a base price and the iPad is worth more IMHO.


I haven't noticed thousands of posts on the web questioning the price of the single purpose Kindle anywhere. The 16GB WiFi iPad costs $10 more!

By the way, the marketing on the iPad page at the Apple Store says: "The best way to experience the web, email, photos, and video." If you want something portable for those uses, the iPad most certainly is not the best way.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

phrelin said:


> I hope your Aunt and Uncle had a use in mind for it. I keep telling family and friends if you don't know why you're buying one, don't buy it - it won't replace a computer. My wife and I both have one, but for a primary purpose as I noted previously (in part): And everyone mentions the price for some reason. What's up with that??? As I also posted before: I haven't noticed thousands of posts on the web questioning the price of the single purpose Kindle anywhere. The 16GB WiFi iPad costs $10 more!
> 
> By the way, the marketing on the iPad page at the Apple Store says: "The best way to experience the web, email, photos, and video." If you want something portable for those uses, the iPad most certainly is not the best way.


In the Kindle forums there was a lot of discussion and angst over the price. IIRC, there was some even here. 

Personally, I have no problem with the price. I know I've saved at least the cost of my Kindle DX in the lower cost of my books. Honestly, if it didn't already have my Kindle, I would seriously be considering the iPad. The only concern I would have is the weight. Other than that, I like it.

Mike


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

I don't own either, but if reading books will be the primary use, how is the iPad screen outdoors vs. Kindle's E-Ink screen? When we were away in February, we spotted a couple of e-book readers at the beach, and I was impressed how legible the text was in bright sunlight.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Steve said:


> I don't own either, but if reading books will be the primary use, how is the iPad screen outdoors vs. Kindle's E-Ink screen? When we were away in February, we spotted a couple of e-book readers at the beach, and I was impressed how legible the text was in bright sunlight.


Though brighter and more "vibrant," the iPad screen does significantly reflect more than our old Sony Reader which is similar to the Kindle. So glare is a problem one has to adapt to. (We don't spend any time on the beach - did that when I was a teen in Santa Cruz County, CA. But so far it's ok on our decks if you face the right direction.)

Also, there is the touch screen greasy smudge problem which apparently has its health risks if you let every curious stranger try yours (see this article in the Wall Street Journal).


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

Well if you want Win 7 and tablet form this was just announced and the price decent 
http://www.engadget.com/2010/05/31/asus-eee-pad-official-intel-culv-processors-windows-7-and-a-1/

Specs for EEE Pad
OS Windows Embedded Compact 7
Processor Nvidia Tegra 2
RAM 512 MB
Storage 16, 32, 64 GB SSD
Screen 10 inch capacitive
Camera 0,3 megapixel
Audio Hi-def Audio Codec Stereo Speakers
Battery Lithium Polymer
Connectivity WIFI B, G, N, DLNA
WWAN Optional 3G
TV-out Via optional HDMI docking cradle
Price $399 to $499


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

naijai said:


> Well if you want Win 7 and tablet form this was just announced and the price decent
> http://www.engadget.com/2010/05/31/asus-eee-pad-official-intel-culv-processors-windows-7-and-a-1/


Looks very nice. Q1/'11, tho. I think it's critical to get any iPad competitors to market before September, when the school year starts.

Rumors are an Asus Android tablet might ship in July. If that's true, not sure why the Win7 delay, unless Win7 "Tablet Edition" is still being tweaked.


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

Steve said:


> Looks very nice. Q1/'11, tho. I think it's critical to get any iPad competitors to market before September, when the school year starts.
> 
> Rumors are an Asus Android tablet might ship in July. If that's true, not sure why the Win7 delay, unless the tablet version is still being tweaked.


That is a long wait but i'm in no hurry maybe HP might still relase the slate


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

naijai said:


> That is a long wait but i'm in no hurry maybe HP might still relase the slate


The Slate is supposed to be released with the Palm WebOS.

Mike


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> But then again...its one heck of a neat paperweight.
> 
> OK :lol: - agree....but that's also one of its shortcomings, finding a purpose in life.


As I posted in the iPad thread, apparently 2,000,000 of these $500+ devices are now looking for a purpose.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

phrelin said:


> As I posted in the iPad thread, apparently 2,000,000 of these $500+ devices are now looking for a purpose.


Another billion + in sales in a little under 2 months. The Apple juggernaut rolls on, seemingly unimpeded!


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Steve said:


> Ya. My money would be on Motorola, HTC and Dell for the first Droid tablets. Maybe Asus too.
> 
> I wouldn't count out Sony either, but they'll probably be expensive.


So far, looks like 2 of these are panning out. Along with Asus, I missed Dell's announcement on 5/25 of the "Streak". It's a 3G Droid tablet with a 5" screen. They're rumored to be coming out with a larger screen size as well. Comes with camera (with flash) and mic, and supports bluetooth.

Sounds like it's an HTC "Incredible" on steroids you can also use as a phone (via VOIP/bluetooth).


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

In making the transition from the iPhone to the iPad, Apple has pretty much revised what people are going to expect when they buy a general purpose computing device. I have no doubt that the Droid-based tablet will be competitive. I'm not so comfortable with HP and the Palm WebOS even though I'm by choice surrounded with HP computers.

But Win 7 on a tablet? Look, I have a long (25 years) and anguished continuing history with Microsoft operating systems. I have a long history of frustration with hardware and software depending on those operating systems. In the transition from the iPhone to the iPad, Apple created a game changer.

No one can make a comparably successful Win 7 based tablet without essentially recognizing that Word and Excel compatible Apps (software) better be available for $10 each and, more importantly, better work without hangups now and in the future.

Can you imagine Microsoft or any Win 7 device manufacturer assuring the public that if you buy a $2.99 piece of software that runs on Win 7 (tablet version) today, it will work as it is with Win 7 (tablet version) SP2? For that is what Apple is trying to do - amidst much criticism for being fascists from future failed App creators.

One of the biggest gripes about the iPad is that it won't multitask. The significant thing to understand is that Apple is promising a multitasking version of the OS this fall and is implying that all those Apps that run fine in the current version of the OS will run fine in the multitasking version.

It is a major paradigm shift in the computing device world. Not everyone is going to like it. I would hate it in terms of the computing experience I have on the computer that I'm using to type this. But I admit, I like my iPad because it does all of what it does well.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Steve said:


> Like I said, problem _*[*with all of Microsoft's "Windows for Pen Computing" initiatives to date*]*_ was the s/w. None of my testers complained about the hardware. Win7 doesn't bring anything new to the table as far as tablet computing goes, IMHO, and if Windows on a tablet didn't work before, it probably won't work now [...]


Based on what they previewed today, looks like Microsoft _*finally*_ gets that you can't just port an OS originally designed for a mouse and keyboard to a tablet. I guess time will tell if this turns out to be too little, too late. [*More*]


----------

